

Show HN: Startups accelerated by Y Combinator, 500 Startups & Techstars (MVP) - Egaroo
http://www.acceleratedby.com

======
minimaxir
Er, isn't this the purpose of CrunchBase? (albeit, it's less pretty).

~~~
Egaroo
Hey Minimax! Er... yes. In fact not only Crunchbase but Angel.co too manage
almost the same data. Our purpose is to be more visually appealing and help
startups be discoverable, like in StumbleUpon. Anyway, this MVP is helping us
to confirm if users find our approach nicer than CB and Angel List. Thanks for
your opinion!

